# Problems with Viber



## newseeker1 (28 Feb 2013)

Hi
Anyone else experiencing problems with Viber?

Im finding that


Sometimes Im not getting indicator appearing on my smartphone to say that I have unread messages and can only find out I have an unread message if I go into VIBER to send a message. Sometimes the message could have been received during the day but I don't get any notification and only see the message by chance several hours later
There is a delay in messages I send arriving at recipients and visa versa. Sometimes text message sent/sent to me does not arrive for several hours
Anyone else finding this or are the some options in settings that I need to set to overcome this 
Thanks


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 Feb 2013)

1) Are you running the most up-to-date version of the app? If not, try installing the latest update and see if that helps.

2) Are you connecting _via _wifi or your provider's GSM network? (and if the latter, which provider?). The delay you mention sounds like a network problem.


----------



## newseeker1 (1 Mar 2013)

Thanks for the replies
I believe I have most up to date version of VIBER installed.  My phone isn't indicating I dont have any updates to install 
Version I have is viber v2.2.1 build 663
Im with O2
During the day my phone would be working of my O2 network
At home it would be picking up the Wi-Fi at Home which is with UPC 

Thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## Leo (1 Mar 2013)

newseeker1 said:


> During the day my phone would be working of my O2 network
> At home it would be picking up the Wi-Fi at Home which is with UPC


 
Setting/configuration to only allow viber services to use wifi connections?


----------



## newseeker1 (1 Mar 2013)

Thanks for reply
I don't seem to have an option called configuration under viber settings.  There is an options section but it doesn't have anything in there about allowing viber services to only use wifi connections

Am I doing something wrong or not understanding what you are saying ?
Thanks


----------

